
Origin-bound one-time codes delivered via SMS - yarapavan
https://wicg.github.io/sms-one-time-codes/
======
yarapavan
Domain-bound codes now supported in Safari Technology Preview on Big Sur.

Source: [https://developer.apple.com/safari/technology-
preview/releas...](https://developer.apple.com/safari/technology-
preview/release-notes/)

Domain-bound codes. On macOS Big Sur, added support to Security Code AutoFill
for domain-bound, one-time codes sent over SMS; in the following 2FA SMS,
Safari only offers to fill the code on example.com, and no other domain.

Your Example code is 123446.

@example.com #123446

